# cell phone help



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

i just got a new mp3 phone (sph a920) and i have some full length songs on it from my computer. i can listen to them on the phone but im not sure how to make it my ring tone. can it be a ring tone, i cant see y not. 

If anyone has this phone or know how to do it, please help
thanks


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know the phone, but you should be able to change the ring tone under the phones settings assuming it is possible, just go into the phones settings, look for ringtone, then you should be able to direct it to the tone you want, thats how it works on Nokia's anyway.


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

its a samsung. itried goin under settings but all there is, is tones, melodies, downloads. there is no other option. but thanks for the help anyway


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Try contacting your nearest Samsung® Dealer, as they might have the 'magic solution'. :grin:


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

What options do you get if you go into the tones option ? you may be able to set one in there if you check out what options it gives you.

*edit
>>>Here You Go<<< instructions how to do it, thats why I love Nokia's lol, so much easier to work with.


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

it gives me single tones, ring tones, melodies, downloads


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

it doesnt give me an option for stuff on my micro sd card


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

i just went to that site u gave me and it told me u cant put the songs from ur computer as a ringtone. u can only the ones u downloaded on ur phone as a ringtone. i find that gay


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Yet another reason why I stick with Nokia's, but can you not save them to your handset instead of your card ? would that not get round it ? if not you appear to be out of luck, stick with Nokia's and you wont have such problems lol, unless you get a low end handset.


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

how do u save it to ur handset? and if this doesnt work ill try to get a nokia. it might be hard because im on a plan.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I only deal with Nokia's so can't say how yours would work, but generally speaking if you have a connection to your phone then you just upload it to the handset, simply choose the phones location rather than the cards location, if your lucky go to the file on your card and see if there is an option to move\save it to the handset, you may be lucky.
Bluetooth is the more widely used format to transfer files these days but you would have to have a bluetooth phone, which you do, cables are fine but are usually restricted to that phone alone, and infra red seems to be dying now with bluetooth taking up the lead, so if you have or can get a bluetooth dongle it's a wise investment as it works with ALL bluetooth devices.


----------



## Rmesser (Sep 22, 2006)

ok thanks for all of ur help. im probly just goin to have to deal with not being able to not having those ringtones


----------

